# 60 amp panels



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

I always use a 200. Then their is room to grow , make more money. :laughing:


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I see no reason to ever install less than a 100 amp subpanel.

Let me clarify, 100 amp feed to a subpanel.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there even a panel made today with buss that is rated at less than 100 or 125 amps?

Pete


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I will sometimes put in a 40 amp sub,but only brcause I have some # 8 sitting on my truck. For 4 circuits or do it is just fine. Hopefully I can sell them a new service though


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, all the time.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I will be replacing the fuse panel in my garge with a 60amp within the next few months.


----------



## arthur (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys. They have four circuits now, not much space, we will probably go with a 6 - 12 panel. I haven' used one recently, but heard they are easy to find in NYC.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

125 amp rated 8/16 GE panels


----------



## xandlight (Jan 8, 2013)

Bbsound said:


> I see no reason to ever install less than a 100 amp subpanel.
> 
> Let me clarify, 100 amp feed to a subpanel.


That is horrible. People like you give a bad name to all electrical contractors. 

You are throwing the customer's money away for no reason.

Just yesterday I installed a 40 amp sub panel for an addition, it is more than enough for that area, both by common sense and a load calc.

Installing a 100 amp sub panel would be burning 100 dollar bills.

You should be ashamed.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, all the time. 40A, 50A, feeds to small 100A 6/12 panel-main lug.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

xandlight said:


> That is horrible. People like you give a bad name to all electrical contractors.
> 
> You are throwing the customer's money away for no reason.
> 
> ...


I recently split a second floor from the main panel so tenants could have their own control over breakers, 40 amp sub. Now I'm splitting up a building where all the circuits went one 150 amp panel. 60 amp subs and one 100 amp sub for the unit getting central air.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

xandlight said:


> That is horrible. People like you give a bad name to all electrical contractors.
> 
> You are throwing the customer's money away for no reason.
> 
> ...


(..popcorn...)


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Usually only use 6/12's when space is limited... 20circ ml panels are same price as 6/12's in my neck of the woods.... As far as ampacity usually 50a is min as 6/4 ser is rated at 50 and thats the cost effective way.... Alot cheaper than 8/3rx...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Just today I installed a 12/24 circuit 50 amp sub in a garage


----------

